# Friday Joke



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Old Seth goes to the doctor to see about his erection problems. "I'll be
ridin' the tractor on the south 20," Seth told the Doc, "and the warm
sun and the tractor vibratin' gets it up! But by the time I can get back
to the house and Maw gets ready, it's down--and I can't get it back up.
Can you give me somethin' to help keep it up?" The doc says no, "I
can't. Age carries its price. But--perhaps some signal could be arranged
and maw would be prepared as you arrive at the house?
Maybe Maw could even meet you halfway.
"A great idea!" says Seth. "There's a little grove about halfway to the
house from where I'm plowin'. Me and Maw used to have sex there when we
were younger! It'd be a great spot. I'll carry my shotgun and when it's all up
and hard, I'll fire it and she'll get there same time as I do.
Thanks doc!" Time passes. The doctor meets Seth at the bank one morning
and asks how he 's doing. Seth says he's okay. The doc asks how Maw is,
and Seth says, "Poor Maw, she's dead!"
"Sorry to hear that," says the doc. "How did she die?" "Just ran herself
to death durin' the Duck season," said Seth.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

:lol:


----------

